# Speeflo Parts Machine.....?



## kspaint (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone out there have a Speeflo Parts machine?

I need a part for my 4900xlt that is just too damn expensive to buy new. Part number 449-286, Pressure Compesator. Basically, it's the riser stem, and valve that the pressure control know attachs to.

It looks like the same part on any 5500, 4900, 6900, or 8900 series pump.

Please PM me if you have one.

Thanks,
Ken
KS Paint


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use all SpeeFlo machines, but none for parts...sorry


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Same here.

Send a pm to mrfixit and I bet he can give you a good quote for the part!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gabe knows of a graveyard but it might be his own personal playground.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry kspaint. I do not have one but before you buy one from someone there are several different compensators available


----------



## kspaint (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. I haven't found a parts machine out there yet. I just can't fathom paying anywhere near Speeflo/Titan pricing for this part ($500+). I saw an 8900 at a local pawn shop for $300. I may buy it just to rob that part, and then keep it as a parts machine for my other 8900.

Ken


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

do you still need parts?i have a 4500 that i may part out


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> do you still need parts?i have a 4500 that i may part out


What do you want for it and does it come with the gas engine and electric motor?

Send pics please.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

it has a gas motor but it was flooded during isabel in 2003 and it is seized up the pump (4500) was flooded also but i had a 5500 get flooded to and that still works 
send me your # and i will text u pics
im tryin to part it out cause i think it will just be easier to ship in parts also i will get more $
i also had a graco hydra max 350 get flooded and thats still sitting since the flood....makes me sick to my stomach every time i see it in the garage 
thx will


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

here are a couple pics, the gas motor on this pump is not frozen it just wont start,it was the gass motor for my 6900 that was frozen......hope this helps
thx will...any ?s give me a call 443 756 7623


----------

